# Plant Poaching: What Should We Look Out For When Buying Plants?



## Pilcrow (Sep 18, 2017)

In another thread, I mentioned plant poaching. I thought it wasn't a big problem for this hobby, but reading more, I have found I am mistaken. I assume, given the stance of this forum in general on illegally collected frogs that illegally gathered plants would also bother people here.

I decided to make this thread to discuss poaching, and what to look out for when trying to buy plants ethically. I don't think I'm an expert by any means, but I thought I would start with some signs:

The most obvious sign is if the person selling the plant calls themselves a "plant hunter". A person using that term is probably a poacher.
If the plant seller is outside of your country, but does not provide a phytosanitary certificate. A phytosanitary certificate does not actually certify that the plants are ethically harvested or propagated. But if a seller is willing to circumvent the law in one way, they are more likely to circumvent it in others.
Not having proper CITES paperwork for endangered species
If the seller (regardless of country) won't disclose how they got their plants if they are ones that are commonly poached.
Sellers may lie, of course, but it can help to ask about their practices, at least. 

Some species we commonly use that are often poached:

Temperate mosses 
Carnivorous Plants
Bucephalandra
Rare Aroids
Ardisia and Labisia
Southeast Asian Melastomes (Sonerilas especially)
Argostemmas
*All of these plants can be raised ethically, so it isn't guaranteed that a plant seller is unethical if they sell these plants


Do you know of anything else to look out for, or particular species to be suspect of? If anyone else has tips on what to look out for please share!
*


----------



## Alexzandriap (12 mo ago)

In regard to carnivorous plants, could "California Carnivores" be a good place to shop for them? I heard they actually raise theirs on their own from rhizomes and seeds.


----------



## bulbophyllum (Feb 6, 2012)

Pilcrow said:


> In another thread, I mentioned plant poaching. I thought it wasn't a big problem for this hobby, but reading more, I have found I am mistaken.


Can you please expound on this? Why are you suggesting poached plants to be a problem? I don't think I have ever come across a plant I suspected was poached. I have been in the dart frog, the orchid, and carnivorous plant hobby for a long time.


----------



## Alexzandriap (12 mo ago)

bulbophyllum said:


> Can you please expound on this? Why are you suggesting poached plants to be a problem? I don't think I have ever come across a plant I suspected was poached. I have been in the dart frog, the orchid, and carnivorous plant hobby for a long time.


I'm assuming they may be referring to private sellers. I know some people do poach venus flytraps despite it being heavily illegal.


----------

